# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) جــديــد /// موقع يساعدك في معرفة أرقام الهواتف///

## TIGER_GSM

إن الحمد لله ، نحمده و نستعينه ، ونستغفره ، ونعوذ بالله
 من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له
 ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأن محمداً
 عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن تبعهم
 بإحسان إلى يوم الديـــن وسلم تسليما كثيرا.
أمــــــــــــــــا بعد:  
حياكم الله أحبتي وإخوتي الكرام وأهلاً وسهلاً بجميع مشرفي ومراقبي و أعضاء وزوار ورواد منتدياتنا الغالية،      أقدم لكم موقع يساعدك في معرفة أرقام الهواتف هل تنتمي الى انوي أو اتصالات المغرب ...  
 فقط ادخل الى الموقع وأكتب الرقم في المستطيل واضغطGO 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     
الموقع شغال%100

----------


## bouhelal

الف شكر على الموضوع المتميز

----------


## amin

الف شكر على الموضوع المتميز

----------


## AHMED HAMLAL

لهلا يخطيك علينا وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## najib50

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------


## gsmhicham

الف شكر على الموضوع المتميز

----------


## techsoft

CHOKRAN

----------


## AKHSSASI

مشاركة رائعة اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## adelbb5

مشكوووور اخي

----------


## solide99

الف شكر على الموضوع المتميز

----------


## trust

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ghoufia

*مشاركة *  			    			  			                  مشكوووور اخي

----------


## othmaneerrechy

الف شكر على الموضوع المتميز

----------


## hassanexcel

merci

----------


## alinador

hokran

----------


## hatim2005

شكرا جزيلا====شكرا جزيلا

----------


## solide999

شكرا جزيلا لكم

----------


## abdo32

merci beaucoup

----------


## JABHA5

Free Testالف شكر على الموضوع المتميز

----------

